# Hydrocotyle verticillata flower



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Haven't seen this one before, it's an interesting flower for sure. Here's my best attempt at photographing them. The last pic is trying to use a magnifying glass as a ghetto macro lens


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tiny.
I thought the small flowers on my bacopa monneri were small.
Nice job.
Is verticillata much different than leuaphalia? (sp?)


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't been able to get H. leucocephala to flower....yet  although it appears someone has...

The H. verticillata as the 'umbrella' appearance, H. leucocephala has a 'notch' in the circumference of the leaf, leucocephala seems a bit easier to grow submersed/floating as well....

Hydrocotyle verticillata and flower:


















Hydrocotyle leucocephala and flower:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice flowers! that magnifying glass was creative, it didn't turn out too bad though!


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

seems to flower all through the Sydney summer, not particularily good for leaf production  mine became all ratty and dishevelled.


----------

